# Knit lace--Airy Leaves Lace Scarf



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Keep warm with this leafy lace scarf which is knitted from the bottom up and joined in the center. Estonian inspired airy leaves, with nupps, make this scarf a fancy addition to your wardrobe. With a pretty rippled bottom border and a twining lace stitch pattern between the leaves you are sure to have fun knitting up this scarf! Use either charts or written directions to work the pattern in fingering yarn.

Finished Measurements after blocking are: about 80''long x 8" wide.

Yarn: About 480500 yards fingering. Sample was made using about 2 1/3 balls Knitpicks Palette in color--sky; 100% Peruvian Highland Wool; 231 yards/50 grams.

Needles and Notions: U.S. size 5 needles and 1 spare for holding stitches; yarn needle for working Kitchener stitch and weaving in ends; stitch markers if desired.

You can find this pattern in my Ravelry, Craftsy or Etsy shops for purchase and download for $3.99.

Here are some links:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/airy-leaves-lace-scarf
http://www.etsy.com/listing/178234463/airy-leaves-lace-scarf


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

This is so pretty. Lovely pattern. I have just bought it!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> This is so pretty. Lovely pattern. I have just bought it!


thank you so much!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

I love that colour and stitch patternxx


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

You are a scarf diva!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Lovely lace in a pretty color, displayed so well!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

How much yarn did this use?


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

anetdeer said:


> How much yarn did this use?


480--500 yards


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## SDOS (Jan 25, 2014)

I crochet, not knit. However, this make me want to learn to knit!!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

your scarves are amazing. love all the photo ideas, too.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Gorgeous scarf pattern, lovely color.


----------

